# my first pneumatic



## usafcharger (Sep 26, 2011)

well i started my first pneumatic prop today, the ever popular groundbreaker. the cyclinders are pumping, and the solenoids are switch when i activate them manually. i'm having issues with my picoboo 104, but im sure its operator error. gonna go do some research and figure out what im missing.


----------



## Jack Mac (Nov 28, 2012)

Great, looking forward to seeing the video. I'm also doing my first pneumatic prop this year as well.


----------



## usafcharger (Sep 26, 2011)

modified the mechanism, improved the motion, got the controller and solenoid valves working right. now just need to find a good mask/ head and sound effects to make him more menacing.


----------

